# Swimming costume, swimsuit, swimwear, trunks, bathing



## T&I

Hello:

Is there any coloquial word to say "swimming costume"? Does it refer to men or women?

Thanks


----------



## PSIONMAN

carmenloac said:
			
		

> Hello:
> 
> Is there any coloquial word to say "swimming costume"? Does it refer to men or women?
> 
> Thanks



Australians might say "swimmies"

in BrE we just say trunks (for men) if it's clear from the context wha you mean and "costume" for women

e.g It's a lovely day for a swim, have you got your trunks/costume?


----------



## maxiogee

*Togs* was the popular vernacular word when I was young.


----------



## T&I

but, does "togs" refer to a general meaning, to say "bañador"? where does it come from?

gracias


----------



## parapluie_rouge

In the US, it's trunks for men and a bathing suit or swimming suit or swim suit for women, whether its one, or two pieces.


----------



## deslenguada

Image entries on Google

"swimming costume"----> 947 
"swim costume"--------->2.970
"swim suit"------------->103.000
"swimming suit"--------->3.310
"bathing suit"----------->33.200

as I though "swim suit" is far more widespread


----------



## brian

I used to say "bathing suit" up until about age 13, at which point I realized how ridiculous that term was since (hopefully) no one _bathes_ in swimming pools, so I switched to "trunks" for guys and "swim suit" for guys/girls.  But then when I started taking Latin, I realized that the Romans hung out in _bath_ houses without really bathing either, much like our saunas and hot tubs, in which we wear _bathing suits_.  So maybe it's not so ridiculous after all.  (Bar the fact that the Romans didn't wear suits of any kind... )


Brian


----------



## T&I

so, trunks and swim suit, no??

gracias


----------



## deslenguada

mhp said:
			
		

> did you try swimsuit?


 
and the winner is:    "swimsuit" -----> 117.000     (altogether)


----------



## daviesri

swimwear, swimsuit, bathing suit all work for general swimming attire.  Trunks are pretty much a boy/man only thing.  

If this is for the UK you may want to get more opinions from that side of the pond because they may use different terms than we use here in the US.


----------



## moirag

In the UK we say "trunks" for men. For women, swimsuit or swimming costume. If you want a more informal term "bather" or "cozzie" ( from "costume"). To me, "togs" refers to clothes in general, of any type.


----------



## southerngal

_Swimsuit_ is what I hear most often._  Swim trunks_ is also heard fairly often in the US for guys who wear the longer, baggier _swimsuits_.


----------



## moirag

The longer ones for men I'd call swimming shorts, never swimsuit, which to me is the woman's one-piece type.


----------



## PSIONMAN

deslenguada said:
			
		

> and the winner is:    "swimsuit" -----> 117.000     (altogether)



No. This just demonstrates the disproportionate (if I can use that word this week) influence that USA has on the internet

Google does not define my language


----------



## .   1

Togs or swimmers or cossies.
I've not heard of swimmies but we prefer skin anyway 

.,,
'Budgie smugglers' has become quite popular recently but not in polite society.


----------



## PSIONMAN

. said:
			
		

> I've not heard of swimmies but we prefer skin anyway



Sorry. That was just a wild guess


----------



## foxfirebrand

I'm a little late here, but yes, _swimsuit_ is one word, and the Google results are far disproportionate to what's been quoted.  I got 22,100,000 hits for the one-word version.

I also agree that a swimsuit is the "costume" for women, and men wear trunks.  Yes, there are more specific terms for certain styles-- bikini, speed-o, and lord knows what else.  I remember something called the "monokini," too bad it didn't catch on.

"Bathing costume" is a late-Victorian expression that became a swimming costume at about the time hemlines were shortened and hairdos bobbed during the Jazz Age-- perhaps this was more obvious in AE than BE.  "Swimming suit" replaced the "costume" version, and the reduction to "swimsuit" was commonplace by the 1950s.

Other informal expressions distinguish between a one-piece and a two-piece or bikini.

My favorite costume, for swimming (and especially bathing)-- is the birthday suit.
.


----------



## Brioche

. said:
			
		

> Togs or swimmers or cossies.
> I've not heard of swimmies but we prefer skin anyway
> 
> .,,
> 'Budgie smugglers' has become quite popular recently but not in polite society.


 
_Budgie smugglers_ refers to rather brief swimmers.
It's not a generic term for any sort of bathers.
http://www.dmxzone.com/Downloads/Tutorial_20050606_shop_pt2.zip/images/image002.jpg

At the other extreme there are "boardies"
http://www.ezibuy.co.nz/productimages/MEDIUM%5C25638.jpg

In Australia, you'll hear cossie, trunks, togs, swimsuit, swimmers and bathers. 
It depends on the age group and the location.


----------



## Poetic Device

I have heard many words for swim wear.  Here is a link that I found for the synonyms.


----------



## piotr1980

Hello,

What do you call a male and female costume you use while swimming.

Many thanks
Piotr


----------



## WongFeiHung

It's not a 'costume' (costume makes me think of what you dress up as on Halloween!).  It's called a 'bathing suit' for both males and females or 'swimming trunks' for a guy.


----------



## vachecow

Usually a general term is swim suite.


----------



## WongFeiHung

Yes, forgot - "swim suit" (without -e)!


----------



## Ecossaise

"Swimming costume" and "bathing costume" are both usable and acceptable terms (for female wear, that is).


----------



## Orange Blossom

In the United States, we say swimsuit, swimming suit, or bathing suit.  The first one is the most common in my experience.  Men's swimwear is often called swimming trunks, or bathing trunks.

Orange Blossom


----------



## .   1

WongFeiHung said:


> It's not a 'costume' (costume makes me think of what you dress up as on Halloween!). It's called a 'bathing suit' for both males and females or 'swimming trunks' for a guy.


I wear cossies which is a contraction of swimming costume.
Cossies or swimming costume or just costume (in the right context) all refer to budgie smugglers and bikinis.

.,,


----------



## WongFeiHung

In the States, I've never heard "costume".  Obviously other countries have their own words for the same thing


----------



## .   1

WongFeiHung said:


> In the States, I've never heard "costume". Obviously other countries have their own words for the same thing


Absolutely.

.,,


----------



## swift_precision

I've never heard costume used to describe a bathing suite unless of course that is what you're wearing as a *Halloween *custome.


----------



## .   1

swift_precision said:


> I've never heard costume used to describe a bathing suite unless of course that is what you're wearing as a *Halloween *custome.


You've never been to Bondi Beach?

.,,
It must be an Aussie thing


----------



## mjscott

. said:


> I wear cossies which is a contraction of swimming costume.
> Cossies or swimming costume or just costume (in the right context) all refer to budgie smugglers and bikinis.
> 
> .,,


 
Whoa! I've not heard of these terms, including using a swimming costume! Budgie smugglers--never heard of. Bikinis, yes.

Swimsuit where I come from! Swim trunks or swimming trunks is also acceptable for guys--but swim trunks can also be called a swimsuit.


----------



## .   1

mjscott said:


> Whoa! I've not heard of these terms, including using a swimming costume! Budgie smugglers--never heard of. Bikinis, yes.


Budgie smugglers are tight fitting swimmers worn by blokes.  They resemble bikini bottoms.
They are worn by blokes and from the front it could be said that the bloke looks like he is smuggling a budgie (budgerigar, a small green Australian parrot).

.,,
Strine's a bonzer lingo.


----------



## Brioche

piotr1980 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you call a male and female costume you use while swimming.
> 
> Many thanks
> Piotr



There are several words used in Australia, and different parts of the country tend to use different words.

Bathers, bathing costume, cozzie, trunks, togs, swim suit, swimmers.

Some men wear board-shorts, shortened to "boardies".

The section in the shops where you buy these garments is labeled "swim wear"


----------



## swift_precision

. said:


> Budgie smugglers are tight fitting swimmers worn by blokes. They resemble bikini bottoms.
> They are worn by blokes and from the front it could be said that the bloke looks like he is smuggling a budgie (budgerigar, a small green Australian parrot).
> 
> .,,
> Strine's a bonzer lingo.


 
lol I think I know what you mean.  Here we would call those "Speedos".  No self-respected man would actually wear that in public---at least not in the open where it could be visibly seen.


----------



## .   1

swift_precision said:


> lol I think I know what you mean. Here we would call those "Speedos". No self-respected man would actually wear that in public---at least not in the open where it could be visibly seen.


I totally agree.  They are really only suitable for little kids.

.,,


----------



## sbc

I have heard Swim costume but only form British family members. In North America I would say bathing suit or swimsuit, but not in Australia or England.


----------



## .   1

sbc said:


> I have heard Swim costume but only form British family members. In North America I would say bathing suit or swimsuit, but not in Australia or England.


Every part of Australia has swimming costumes.
We also have bathers and togs and speedos and swimmers and boardies and crusties and probably too many to go on with.
We are a very water conscious cultue.
Most of our population is right on the fringe of the ocean and the reas clings to the very banks of the river systems.
I'll take a flying guess that less than 1% of Australians live more than an hour from a major natural water source and just about every country town that is larger than a village has a public swimming pool.

.,,


----------



## Amy

I've never heard the word costumes used for swimming suits here in Canada - we call them bathing suits, swimming suits, for men - swimming trunks


----------



## rafaelgan

Are they the same thing?

Is one more common in AE?

How would you say "suit"? Like the suit of a Hotel, or like "soot"


----------



## EmilyD

In the northeast U.S., I think, "bathing suit" is more common.  "Swim suit" would certainly be understood.

The pronunciation rhymes with lute or loot or soot (except in the midwest, where soot is pronounced differently).

Nomi


----------



## cachatouille

rafaelgan said:


> Are they the same thing?
> 
> Is one more common in AE?
> 
> How would you say "suit"? Like the suit of a Hotel, or like "soot"


 
It's hotel *suite *(pronounced sweet)

Bathing *suit* is pronounced more like 'soot'


----------



## EnchiladaJack

In AE, it's either "swimsuit" or "bathing suit;" some people (usually older) might also call a man's bathing suit "swim trunks" or "trunks."  I'd never say "swimming suit." Also, the long shorts-style bathing suit favored by male surfers is often called "board shorts."


----------



## cachatouille

EnchiladaJack said:


> In AE, it's either "swimsuit" or "bathing suit;" some people (usually older) might also call a man's bathing suit "swim trunks" or "trunks." I'd never say "swimming suit." Also, the long shorts-style bathing suit favored by male surfers is often called "board shorts."


 
In BE, you might say 'swimsuit' for a female.
'Bathing suit' is an old-fashioned term and not really used, except by the older generation or sometimes referring to a childs swimwear.
'Swimming shorts' is most used now for men's swimwear, although it used to be 'swimming trunks' but this now tends to refer to tighter men's swimwear such as 'Speedo's' (this term also gets used).


----------



## Elaine Koh

My brother and I rushed to the public toilets to change into our *swimming trunks and costume.*

1) <<...>>

2) Is there a word to replace 'swimming trunks' and 'costumes'? Or should I leave it as it is since my brother wears swimming trunk and I, a girl, wear swimming costume?

Many thanks in advance for your guidance.


----------



## username123

1. <<...>>

2. You could use the word swim suits to replace both 'swimming trunks' and 'costumes'

So it would be... My brother and I rushed to the changing rooms to change into our swim suits.


----------



## Joelline

<<...>>
 In AE, no one would use the term "swimming costume"; both sexes wear "swimsuits" or "swimming suits."


----------



## Unknoewn13

I've never heard of "swimming costume" in the US.  I would say either swimsuit or bathing suit (I, regionally, prefer the latter) to refer to the outfits of both sexes.


----------



## Aardvark01

Joelline said:


> <<...>> In AE, no one would use the term "swimming costume"; both sexes wear "swimsuits" or "swimming suits."


 <<...>>
I think bathing suit is as common as swim suit here.


----------



## Rover_KE

Informally, 'cozzies' is much more common than any of the above.

Rover


----------



## username123

I have to disagree with you. I have never heard of the word 'cozies', only swimsuit or bathing suit.


----------



## KHS

I was so unfamiliar with the term 'cozzies' that until username123 posted, I thought you meant it was another word for beach hut.

For swimming apparel:
bathing suit (my preferred term), swimsuit, one-piece bathing suit (just 'one-piece' if the context is clear) vs. bikini

EDIT:  a two-piece bathing suit, I believe, covers the navel, but a bikini does not


----------



## Aardvark01

Rover_KE said:


> Informally, 'cozzies' is much more common than any of the above.
> 
> Rover


 To me "cozzie" is a term that is likely to refer to any sort of costume, not neccessarily for swimming, as in "cozzie drama" (costume drama).  I associate it with humour like Lily Savage, the 'Carry on' films and, to be quite frank, the sort of thing my more 'camp' gay friends and drag queens come out with.


----------



## amateurr

If I get it right "swimwear" implies clothes that you wear for swimming then what do you call a particular item?


----------



## entangledbank

This is very awkward! There seems to be _no_ simple, universal word in English for what a man wears to swim in: different dialects say swimming costume, trunks, swimsuit, bathers, swimmers, bathing costume, Speedos . . . there are probably more. A woman at least can wear a bikini.


----------



## sdgraham

Among the many expressions, "bathing suit" is common in AE, as is "swimming trunks" for men. We would never call it a "costume" in AE.


----------



## Rover_KE

Hi, sdgraham,

Do you really say 'bathing suit' for men?

When my first _bathing costume_ eventually wore out at the elbows, I bought a pair of _trunks_ (a brief, tight-fitting garment) but now I wear _swim-shorts_ (loose-fitting, with pockets and longer, flapping legs , with a tighter-fitting inner meshwork to stop things flopping about).

I notice that younger men these days wear swim-shorts with legs of various longer lengths and often chop the legs off their old jeans to make what I believe they call     _cut-offs_.

Rover


----------



## Wondercow

Canadian English also tends to prefer "bathing suit" or "swimsuit"; however, we generally understand, and sometimes use, many, many different terms—as *entangledbank* mentioned.


----------



## cuchuflete

Moderator note:  As this topic has been well dunked and soaked over a period of years, the thread is closed for the moment.  If anyone, _after reading the entire thread,_ has a new contribution to make, please contact any of the English Only moderators, who will don the appropriate wading attire and open the thread again.


----------



## braz

Hi there,

I'd like to know what are the differences between swimsuit, swimming suit, bathing costume... are they all the same, or do some apply to women and some to men? Do some are only said in the UK, US, Australia...?

Cheers,
Braz


----------



## Packard

Do note that American English and British English travel down different paths on this matter.

Most often in the USA I hear *swim suit, bathing suit, bikini, one-piece, racer's trunks.*


----------

